# please help id chiclid



## jlspitler (Jul 29, 2007)

sorry posted in wrong section. not sure what trype he is but very aggressive


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

its a type of african cichlid which explains the aggression.

I can't tell which type it is, justonemore20 should hopefully be able to help ID she has experience with africans.


what size tank do you have him in right now, and does it have other fish in it.
if so what fish and such that will help us help you better if we also know that kind of stuff


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Looks like Lombardoi aka Kenyii female. Need more light to tell for sure.


----------



## jlspitler (Jul 29, 2007)

well the fish is in my moms tank is va and i am in il. its teh only fish in teh tank besides 2 pelcos and its a 10 gallon tank. i told her she needed a bigger tank but the fish was given to her so she doesn't knowe any better. i have more pics iw ill see if there better lighting. thanks for the help.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

See if it looks like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maylandia_lombardoi. I really think thats it. But there is a labidochromis that is similarly barred.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Um.... a cichlid in a 10 gallon tank is not good not good at all. Most cichlids IMO would need 55 or larger. Try to get her to rehome her, and what kind of plecos? If they are common you have another problem as well.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with the ID, it looks like a M. lombardoi female.

And your mom should get a bigger tank.......I would get atleast a 30g for keeping her singly.....bigger if she wants more fish.

If the plecos are common plecos, she should return them. They can get atleast a foot long and should grow even larger than that if they aren't stunted (more like 2 feet...).....so unless she can get a huge tank for them, returning them is best.


----------



## jlspitler (Jul 29, 2007)

well it was just given to her so she didn't now any better. i was just curious what type he was cause i liked it. she said he is to aggressive. and she has teh common pelcosand she is diffiantly not getting a bigger tank so she will probly give him away or take him to a pet store and see if they will take him.


----------

